# Does Jake have any relatives out there?



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Below is the ped. Let me know if we have any cousins or what not out there!! I'd love for jake to meet some of his puppy tree


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-Jake goes back to a younger sister of my foundation girl. Jayba's Hot Buttered Rum is a sister to my girl, Ch. Jayba's Tahnee Kahlua n Cream OD. All the litters from the combination of Rally to Cay were required to have drink names 

How fun to see a distant relative!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Lucy has some Pekay pups on her father's side:

Ch. Pekay's Ben Jonson

Ch. Pekay's On The Money

Pekay Golden Creek Dream On

Pekay's Yellow Moon

Pekay's Miss Jane Marple

Beaumaris Pekay's Remember Me

Ch.Beaumaris Pekay's Kilowatt


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

YAAAAYYY!! Its like being reunited with lost love ones,lol.. except with our furkids,lol.


----------

